# Suisin IH Gyuto



## Rjgogue (Aug 4, 2013)

Hey Jon,

So I finally received my Suisin IH Gyuto (from our restaurant group order from Korin) and had some sharpening questions for you if you don't mind. I've seen quite a few of your youtube videos on sharpening japanese knives and have been working on improving my sharpening skills even more so then from what I picked up at Uchi Austin. I've read and seen your vidoes on micro bevels and I'm curious should I be doing that to this particular knife. For the most part I sharpen my knives (Shun, Nenox, and Masamoto) with an 80/20 edge and I'm right handed. I'm nervous because I haven't formed an edge on this knife yet as it's brand new out of the box and would really appreciate your input on what the best edge would be for this type of knife and steel. I work in a professional kitchen doing primarily prep using what I believe are chopped up Asahi Rubber Cutting boards. And I own a Norton 220/1000, a King 1000/6000, and a brand new Kitayama 8000 grit stone. 
Also...as stated above I sharpen my Nenox at 80/20 and finish on my king 1000/6000 but notice that after 7-10 bunches of Negi, I can literally feel the knife getting duller and can see it in the way it 'tears' the negi instead of giving me clean cuts.... Would a microbevel help me with retaining an edge longer??? Thanks in advance for the help.

-Ray


----------



## JBroida (Aug 5, 2013)

see your pm's


----------

